# $TGH.V | $TGHLF - Tornado Global Hydrovacs Ltd.



## BigMacAttack (6 October 2022)

About Tornado Global Hydrovacs Ltd.

Tornado is a pioneer and leader in the vacuum truck industry and has been a choice of oilfield and utility professionals with over 1,000 hydrovacs sold since 2005. The Company designs and manufactures hydrovac trucks as well as provides heavy duty truck maintenance operations in central Alberta. It sells hydrovac trucks to excavation service providers in the infrastructure and industrial construction and oil and gas markets. Hydrovac trucks use high pressure water and vacuum to safely penetrate and cut soil to expose critical infrastructure for repair and installation without damage. Hydrovac excavation methods are quickly becoming a standard in the North America to safely excavate in urban areas and around critical infrastructure greatly reducing infrastructure damage and related fatalities. In China, the Company's subsidiary is used principally to source certain parts to the Company's North America operations.

Company Website: https://www.tornadotrucks.com/


----------



## BigMacAttack (18 November 2022)

$TGH.V | $TGHLF Tornado Global Hydrovacs Reports Q3 2022 Results Including Record Revenue









						Tornado Global Hydrovacs Reports Q3 2022 Results Including Record Revenue - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (19 November 2022)

$TGH.V | $TGHLF TORNADO GLOBAL HYDROVACS NOVEMBER 2022 INVESTOR DECK



			https://howardgroupinc.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/11/Tornado_Deck_V2.2_Master.pdf
		


#tornadoglobalhydrovacs #hydrovac #hydrovacs #tsxv #otcqx #presentation #investordeck


----------

